# EHPro SPD A5



## ElGuapoSupremo (31/7/15)

Anyone have stock left of the EHpro SPD mod?


----------



## valdero (1/8/15)

Try Vapeclub

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (1/8/15)

My mistake! They are out of stock on certain colours only, double checking after your suggestion I see ghey have stock of black. Thanks much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## valdero (1/8/15)

Sleek looking mod, enjoy!

Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------

